# Como se arma un generador de señales



## el nava (Ago 15, 2007)

hola a todos, soy nuevo, necesito saber como puedo hacer un generador de señales (cuadrada, diente de sierra, triangular), pero con puros amplificador operacionales, alguien me podria dar una direccion en donde ver como se puede hacer?, y si se puede como controlar la amplitud y frecuencia de la señal. Gracias

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2007)

Aqui tienes 2:

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/151/285029_DS.pdf

http://www.exar.com/products/XR2207v202.pdf


----------



## gihu (Ago 15, 2007)

La solucion ideal es utilizar los integrados que te recomienda fogonazo.
Pero si lo que te piden es que realices el montage solo con operacionales (con fines pedagogicos, mas que otra cosa...) , deberas hacer algo mas simple y a la vez más complicado, es decir obtener diente de sierra no se como realizarlo pero para realizar señal triangular y cuadrada, debes realizar un montage con un operacional montado como un comparador con histeresis ( este te dara la señal cuadrada ), y la salida de este conectarla a otro operacional conectado como integrador ( este te dará la señal triangular ), la salida del integrador debes conectarla a la entrada del comparador con histeresis para que funcione.

Montatelo en algun simulador tipo Pspice o similar, pruebalo, si no lo ves claro ya lo diras,

Salu2


----------



## gihu (Ago 15, 2007)

La solucion ideal es utilizar los integrados que te recomienda fogonazo.
Pero si lo que te piden es que realices el montage solo con operacionales (con fines pedagogicos, mas que otra cosa...) , deberas hacer algo mas simple y a la vez más complicado, es decir obtener diente de sierra no se como realizarlo pero para realizar señal triangular y cuadrada, debes realizar un montage con un operacional montado como un comparador con histeresis ( este te dara la señal cuadrada ), y la salida de este conectarla a otro operacional conectado como integrador ( este te dará la señal triangular ), la salida del integrador debes conectarla a la entrada del comparador con histeresis para que funcione.

Montatelo en algun simulador tipo Pspice o similar, pruebalo, si no lo ves claro ya lo diras,

Salu2


----------



## goxuard (May 3, 2010)

hola!
Qué tal?

soy nuevo en el foro!se le ve simpatico!XDD

respecto a este tema,yo debo hacer algo parecido tambien,pero no lo termino de ver claro.Yo lo que tengo que hacer es a  partir de las tensiones de alimentación DC +Vcc y –Vcc, diseñar un generador de señales con tres salidas, una para cada una de las formas de onda descritas anteriormente. La frecuencia y amplitud de las salidas ha de ser ajustable de forma independiente.

Cualquier ayuda se agradece de antemano!


gracias!!!!


peace!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2010)

goxuard dijo:


> ....respecto a este tema,yo debo hacer algo parecido tambien,pero no lo termino de ver claro.Yo lo que tengo que hacer es a  partir de las tensiones de alimentación DC +Vcc y –Vcc, diseñar un generador de señales con tres salidas, .............


Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/


----------



## goxuard (May 5, 2010)

hola!

Bueno se me empieza a acabar el tiempo para terminar esto, y entre los 2 curros y la uni, ando q*UE* nose si me va a dar tiempo, *POR* eso cualquier ayuda se agradece. me gustaria subir la foto de d*O*nd*E* me he quedado atascado en multisim ,para ver si me podian hechar una mano,pero n*O *se como postear la foto!!!!!

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## goxuard (May 6, 2010)

hola!

Qué tal gentecilla! antes de nada agradeceros vuestra ayuda,sobretodo a ti "fogonazo"inmensas gracias!,

  bueno pues siguiendo con el tema!.lo estoy intentado simular con el multisim,he conseguido la señal cuadrada con un 555,ahora al meter esa salida en un integrador,me deberia de salir la señal de sierra no?..........


----------

